# orbea mx20 oder vor dem aufbau ist nach dem auseinandernehmen......



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

einige hatten es schon mitbekommen, nach dem ich hier recht guenstig an ein gebrauchtes mx dirt gekommen bin, plane ich daraus einen "vernunftaufbau" als naechste groesse und nachfolger fuer das ku16 zu machen. da ich noch zeit habe, bis der wonneproppen es wirklich braucht, wird es hier eher langsam voran gehen.
damit es aber nicht langweilig wird, hier die ersten bilder vom sehr guten gebrauchtzustand.











es ist mir schon fast peinlich, aber ich sage euch trotzdem was es gekostet hat...65 €
dafuer kommt das dirt auch etwas pummelig daher, die personenwage zeigte ernuechternde 10,5 kg.


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

um zu wissen wo denn die ueberfluessigen pfunde versteckt, perdón, verbaut sind ist das teil erst einmal in einzelteile zerlegt worden und die dann auf die kuechenwage zur ursachenanalyse. die schlechte bildqualitaet bitte ich zu entschuldigen, ich habe gerade zu viel anders zu tun, um fotostudioathmosphaere zu erzeugen. also angefangen mit dem rahmen inkl. steuersatz



die wirklich sauschwere gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (23. Juli 2016)

Na dann mal los, ich bin dabei!

Bleibt die Farbe? Oder kommt was ganz anderes? Falls du die Bremshebel nicht mehr benötigen solltest, würde ich sie dir gerne abkaufen. Wenn ja, bitte per PN


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

die kurbel, haette sie ein 32 kettenblatt wuerde sie bleiben


 
innenlager


 
pedales


 
lenker, in meinem augen eine echte frechheit


vorbau ebenfalls


griffe, muessen eh neu aber der vollstaendikeit halber


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

eigentlich wollte ich ja erst die gewichte dokumentieren und dann was zu meinen plaenen erzaehlen, aber dann hier schon mal ein einwurf:
die farbe soll bleiben, ich habe hier nicht so richtig die moeglichkeit das teil strahlen und pulvern zu lassen, nach d zu schicken ist mir zu aufwendig und, wie gesagt es sollte im rahmen der " vernunft" bleiben und letztendlich mag ich das grau.
nadine, zu den bremsen schicke ich dir ne pn, wenn es dir nicht ganz so eilig ist, werden wir una da sicher einig.


----------



## ChrissiF (23. Juli 2016)

Oh, da freue ich mich drauf! Der Lenker vom Team hat vermutlich leider nicht soviel Potential. Weißt du schon, was du für eine Gabel verwendest? Bin bei meinem Team jetzt irgendwo um die 8kg gelandet.


----------



## Linipupini (23. Juli 2016)

Hi Ruedi, 
sag mal, wieviel Räder baust du denn gerade auf?
Du hast doch gerade die Teile von mir genommen.
Hast du eigentlich die 20" Gabel gesehen, die ich verkaufe? 
Die wiegt nur die hälfte.
Gruss Meikel


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

na meikel, in der groesse nur eins. deine teile sind hierfuer gedacht, daher eben ein "vernunftaufbau"... und daher ja hier das auseinandernehmen dokumentiert.
deine gabel habe ich gesehen, und auch die haette ich genommen, um mir den fernostimport zu ersparen, aber das problem ist leider die bauhoehe. beim mx brauche ich idealerweise 34 cm nach den geodaten, ich denke 32 ginge auch noch, aber 29 ist einfach zu wenig.
chrissi eigentlich soll es was carboniges vom ali werden, aber wenn ich wegen der einbauhoehe nix finde, frag ich mal bei orbea was die fuer die teamgabel haben wollen. ich meine aber die wiegt ueber 700g und das ist mir eigentlich zu viel. hast du deine mal gewogen? ...aber zu den zielen spaeter, jetzt erst mal weiter mit der leichenfledderei....
bremse vorne komplett, eigentlich guter wert, aber es wird disc gebremst, daher ja auch der rahmen mit disc aufnahme



bremse hinten dotó



schaltgriff mit total veknicktem schaltzug, aber eigentlich der einzige richtige wartungsmangel den das gute stueck aufzuweisen hat. ansonten eigentlich eher wenig gebraucht



schaltwerk



kette



fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Linipupini (23. Juli 2016)

Ah verstehe, hatte auch meine silberne Gabel gemeint, aber die ist ja auch nur für V-Brake.
Du machst das schon.
Grüße ins sonnige Spanien
Meikel


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

weiter geht es....
hinterrad mit zahnkranz. den kann ich leider nicht einzeln wiegen, da das uebliche werkzeug fuer shimano kraenze nicht passt, und ich das gerade daher nicht runterbekomme. ist aber eh egal, kommen ja eh neue raeder mit xt kranz ans rad und dafuer habe ich das werkzeug. aber ich schweife ab, auch hier ist einspaarpotenzial vorhanden


 
vorderrad


 
schnellspanner


 
schlaeuche


 
und nun noch mal zwei echte brocken
vorderreifen


 
hinterreifen


 
sattelstuetze


 
sattel


sattelklemme


 
und zum schluss noch eine kettenfuehrung oder wie immer das ding auch heissen mag,...


----------



## Linipupini (23. Juli 2016)

Wow, die Schläuche und Reifen sind mal ein Pfund!
Hast du schon ein LRS?
Was machst du, 10- fach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

damit sagt die kuechenwage 10,331kg. eine abweichung zur personenwage von ca. 200g, was aber eigentlich nur bedeutet, wenn ich diese abweichung auf mein koerpergewicht hochrechne, kann ich demnaechst getrost ein glas vino mehr trinken, denn meine personenwage zeigt ja zu viel an, oder...
aber von meinen problemzonen zurueck zum mx dirt. eigentlich kann man sagen, dass sich bei den grossen ausreissern mit relativ ueberschaubarem aufwand einiges verbessern laesst. nach wie vor glaube ich, dass die orbea mx 20 reihe bei den aufgerufenen preisen ganz vernuenftig zusammengestellte bikes sind. die einzelgewichte helfen vieleicht dem ein oder anderen seine tuning massnahmen besser abschaetzen zu koennen.
fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

9 fach mit disc laufradsatz vom ali mit 1360g. aber dazu demnaechst mehr.
10 fach habe ich bedenken, dass das fuer den kettenlauf einfach zu extrem ist, dann lieber einen gang weniger und dafuer kein rasseln und sauberes laufen. ach ja, und die 9 fach habe ich noch hier liegen, nebst neuem kranz und kette.
und ja, die reifen sind der knaller.


----------



## Linipupini (23. Juli 2016)

9-fach ist ok.

un vi sempre va.
la no engreixa.


----------



## giant_r (23. Juli 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> 9-fach ist ok.
> 
> un vi sempre va.
> la no engreixa.


Aixo es veritat


----------



## Roelof (24. Juli 2016)

Ich kenn nur: in vino veritas


----------



## Linipupini (24. Juli 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur: in vino veritas


Natürlich steckt sie auch darin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (24. Juli 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur: in vino veritas


_Coito ergo sum  _


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Juli 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> 9 fach mit disc laufradsatz vom ali mit 1360g. aber dazu demnaechst mehr.
> 10 fach habe ich bedenken, dass das fuer den kettenlauf einfach zu extrem ist, dann lieber einen gang weniger und dafuer kein rasseln und sauberes laufen. ach ja, und die 9 fach habe ich noch hier liegen, nebst neuem kranz und kette.
> und ja, die reifen sind der knaller.


Höhö. Lustig.
Schräglauf ist bei 9-fach in den Extremstellungen mit 10-fach identisch.
Es gäbe aber eine Milchmädchenrechnungslösung ...


----------



## giant_r (24. Juli 2016)

_"Coito ergo sum "_

ja beim aufbauen denke ich auch immer, und dann bin ich.......oder so was in der art.
um mal wieder uebers thema zu philosophieren, weiss jemand, wo es die leichten kenda sb8 in 20x1.75 zur not auch in 1.95 zu nicht freudenhausmaessigen preisen gibt? hier ist es ganz schwer und in d scheinen die leute da ja noch mehr geld fuer haben zu wollen als fuer mow joe restbestaende. da die 600g schlappen aber wirklich nicht gehen und die sb8 330 wiegen sollen ist das ein gutes einsparargument auch bei einen vernunftaufbau.
gerne erst mal als pm an mich, sonst sind nachher schon keine mehr da, bis ich mal zeit zum bestellen habe...


----------



## giant_r (24. Juli 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Höhö. Lustig.
> Schräglauf ist bei 9-fach in den Extremstellungen mit 10-fach identisch.
> Es gäbe aber eine Milchmädchenrechnungslösung ...


echt, siehste man lernt immer was dazu, muss ich doch demnaechst mal einen 9 und 10 fach kranz messen. aber wie gesagt 9fach habe ich hier liegen und das sollte dem filius fuers schaltvergnuegen auch reichen.


----------



## giant_r (24. Juli 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Höhö. Lustig.
> Schräglauf ist bei 9-fach in den Extremstellungen mit 10-fach identisch.
> Es gäbe aber eine Milchmädchenrechnungslösung ...


heiko, dass laesst mich jetzt nicht los, wenn die gleichbreit bauen (das ist fuer mich die schlussfolgerung aus identischen extremstellungen) muesste ich doch eigentlich ein 9fach schaltwerk mit einen 10er schaltgriff als 10fach betreiben koennen, oder?


----------



## Linipupini (24. Juli 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> heiko, dass laesst mich jetzt nicht los, wenn die gleichbreit bauen (das ist fuer mich die schlussfolgerung aus identischen extremstellungen) muesste ich doch eigentlich ein 9fach schaltwerk mit einen 10er schaltgriff als 10fach betreiben koennen, oder?


Ruedi, 
das hatte ich dir aber schon mal gesagt,  das 9 und 10- fach Kassetten identisch breit sind. 
Die Abstände der einzelnen Ritzel sind bei 10 fach enger. 
Auch die Kette ist schmäler. Der Schräglauf somit identisch.
Meikel


----------



## giant_r (24. Juli 2016)

mir aber nicht, da musst du mich verwechseln meikel, aber was heisst das nun fuer die 9fach schaltwerke, gehen die mit 10fach griffen?


----------



## cbert80 (25. Juli 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> mir aber nicht, da musst du mich verwechseln meikel, aber was heisst das nun fuer die 9fach schaltwerke, gehen die mit 10fach griffen?


Nö geht nicht.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Juli 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> heiko, dass laesst mich jetzt nicht los, wenn die gleichbreit bauen (das ist fuer mich die schlussfolgerung aus identischen extremstellungen) ...


Richtig!


giant_r schrieb:


> ... muesste ich doch eigentlich ein 9fach schaltwerk mit einen 10er schaltgriff als 10fach betreiben koennen, oder?


Nein. Mit der Einführung der 10-fach Schaltwerke hat Shimano die Übersetzung (also wieviel Seil je Schaltvorgang eingezogen wird) geändert.

Aaaber!
Da bin ich mir jetzt aber nicht zu 100% sicher, wenn Dein 9-fach Schaltwerk ein 1:1 übersetztes Sram oder Suntour sein sollte, dannnnnn ...
... kannste ja mal probieren.

Vollkommen unabhängig davon bleibt aber das Problem mit extremen Schräglauf bei (20er-typischen) seeehr kurzen Kettenstreben.


----------



## Linipupini (25. Juli 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Vollkommen unabhängig davon bleibt aber das Problem mit extremen Schräglauf bei (20er-typischen) seeehr kurzen Kettenstreben.


Völliger Humbug!
Ist auch kein größerer Schräglauf wie bei 7 o. 8 fach. Wenn es gut eingestellt ist, Kettenblatt und mittleres Ritzel der Kassette in Flucht, passiert da mal gar nichts. Und so breit baut eine 10 fach Kassette zur 8 fachen auch nicht!
Mess mal nach.
Meikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Juli 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Völliger Humbug!
> Ist auch kein größerer Schräglauf wie bei 7 o. 8 fach. Wenn es gut eingestellt ist, Kettenblatt und mittleres Ritzel der Kassette in Flucht, passiert da mal gar nichts. Und so breit baut eine 10 fach Kassette zur 8 fachen auch nicht!
> Mess mal nach.
> Meikel


Liest Du worauf Du antwortender Weise reagierst?
Vielleicht weißt ja aber nicht wovon Du schreibst.
Hier


> Völliger Humbug!
> ..Und so breit baut eine 10 fach Kassette zur 8 fachen auch nicht!
> Mess mal nach.
> Meikel


Wie Du schon schreibst: Völliger Humbug. 8-fach und 10-fachen sind _*GLEICH *_breit. Oder weshalb (glaubst Du) daß Freiläufe 8/9/10-fach angegeben werden?
Und, mal kleiner Tip am Rande, wenn man eine lange Kette benötigt, weil die Achse des Tretlagers und die Achse der HR-Nabe weeeiiit auseinanderliegen (z.B. 28" Fahrrad) hat man bedeutend geringeren Schräglauf als bei nicht so weit (20" Fahrrad) auseinander liegenden Achsen.
Obwohl bei identischen Gangzahlen der seitliche Versatz im Millimetern gleichbleibt.
Tangenssatz. Oder war es der Sinussatz?  
Kannst gern mal versuchen anzuwenden

Und, am allernebenbeiesten:
7-fach baut schmaler als (ab) 8-fach.

Ob Du das aber verstehst, darüber zu urteilen, das mag ich mir nicht anmaßen.


----------



## Linipupini (25. Juli 2016)

Keine Ahnung was du mir sagen willst?
Hast du überhaupt schon mal ein 20 zöller mit 10-Fach gebaut?
wenn nicht, brauche ich mit dir darüber nicht zu diskutieren.
Ich habe es schon gebaut, und weiß es.
Danke


----------



## Diman (25. Juli 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> denke ich auch immer


Wer hat was vom Denken gesagt?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (25. Juli 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du mir sagen willst?


Einmal versuche ich es noch, nur, wahrscheinlich kann ich mich besser mit einer Wand unterhalten 
Der Kettenschräglauf wird in ° (Winkel) angegeben. Nicht in seitlichem Versatz in Millimeter.
Je geringer die Kettenstrebenlänge, desto größer der Winkes des Kettenschräglaufs.

Beispiel:
AM mit 465mm Kettenstrebenlänge, KB fluchtet mit 6. Gang (gut, ich könnte  versuchen das KB in die Flucht vom 4. oder 5. Gang zu bekommen) ergibt im 1. Gang einen so starken Schräglauf daß dabei Geräusche entstehen die man zwar in Kauf nimmt, aber nicht gesund klingen.
Jetzt stelle ich mir mal vor wie wunderbar bei einem 20" die ganze Schohse mit nur 350mm Kettenstrebenlänge klingt.

Aber wie gesagt, die Worte sind ja für die Wand ..


----------



## Linipupini (25. Juli 2016)

wer will das wissen?
Bei mir funktioniert's, auch ohne Kettenrasseln oder sonstiges.
Ganz geschmeidig, da die meisten 20er eine Kettenstrebe von 37,5 haben, geht das ganz gut.

Meine Frage wurde aber noch nicht beantwortet:
Hast du überhaupt schon mal ein 20 zöller mit 10-Fach gebaut?
_Es ist nicht immer alles mit Theorie zu erklären_!


----------



## giant_r (25. Juli 2016)

Diman schrieb:


> Wer hat was vom Denken gesagt?


na der herr descartes, aber eigentlich hat er mehr gezweifelt.....aber lassen wir das.
fazit ich baue neun fach, und auch auf grund der erfahrungen von meikel und meinen bescheidenen schrauberkenntnissen ( oder wie war das mit descartes) gehe ich davon aus, dass ich ein rasselfreies schalterlebnis fuer meinen filius zustande bringe.
keiner eine anmerkung zu den kenda small block 8?


----------



## giant_r (25. Juli 2016)

ach ja, zum schaltwerk, es ist ein sram mit 1:1.


----------



## Linipupini (25. Juli 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> keiner eine anmerkung zu den kenda small block 8?


Was wird denn mit dem Rädchen gefahren?


----------



## giant_r (25. Juli 2016)

na alles was anfaellt, teer zur schule, waldwege rauf und runter und feste sandpisten am strand entlang, extremer brauchen wir nicht, matsch und nass ist eigentlich kein thema, hier regnet es nicht so viel..... und auf dem 16 habe ich bisher gute erfahrungen  mit dem sb8 gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (25. Juli 2016)

Warum nimmst du dann nicht den Schwalbe Schredda, wenn es nicht nass wird ist der super und leicht. Ich hatte den mit 420gr.
Oder halt den günstigen Schwalbe Black Jack
Meikel

Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen http://www.ebay.de/itm/311609705605


----------



## cbert80 (25. Juli 2016)

Ich hab mal ein 10-fach Shimano Schaltwerk mit 9-fach Sram Shifter zusammen gebaut das hat funktioniert.
Bei dem 9-fach 135HR 20zoll Rad von meinem Sohneman hab ich den letzten Gang stillgelegt das hat zu sehr gerasselt.


----------



## giant_r (25. Juli 2016)

Na der shredda ist mir dann doch ein bichen zu wenig profil. den sb8 mochte ich weil es den mit 320-330g gibt. Die 2.0 versión hatte ich gesehen, wiegen aber 420g.
eben deshalb meine frage, die leichten sind noch so einfach zu finden.


----------



## giant_r (25. Juli 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein 10-fach Shimano Schaltwerk mit 9-fach Sram Shifter zusammen gebaut das hat funktioniert.
> Bei dem 9-fach 135HR 20zoll Rad von meinem Sohneman hab ich den letzten Gang stillgelegt das hat zu sehr gerasselt.


klingt fuer mich logisch, denn wenn ich nicht irre hat ja shimano bei den 10 fach auch ne 1zu1 uebersetzung.
wie gesagt, ich baue mal mit sram 9fach und dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## giant_r (29. Juli 2016)

so ich habe jetzt mal kenda sb8 in 1.75 bestellt. nicht ganz billig, aber wenn sie wirklich nur 320g wiegen, passt es. jetzt geht es aber erst mal in urlaub, danach sind dann hoffentlich ein para teile da.
da ich bien der suche nach einer bezahlbaren carbongabel mit passender einbauhoehe nicht wirklich weiterkomme, wuerde ich wohl mal bei orbea fragen was die alugabel vom team wiegt und kosten soll.


----------



## ChrissiF (2. August 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt mal kenda sb8 in 1.75 bestellt. nicht ganz billig, aber wenn sie wirklich nur 320g wiegen, passt es. jetzt geht es aber erst mal in urlaub, danach sind dann hoffentlich ein para teile da.
> da ich bien der suche nach einer bezahlbaren carbongabel mit passender einbauhoehe nicht wirklich weiterkomme, wuerde ich wohl mal bei orbea fragen was die alugabel vom team wiegt und kosten soll.


Hast du gesehen, dass es das MX20 jetzt als Disc-Version gibt? Vielleicht bekommst du die Disc-Gabel bei Orbea auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (2. August 2016)

hallo chrissi, das neue mx team habe ich gesehen, interresant, da es keine sockel fuer die v brakes mehr hat. aber  eigentlich hat das team doch schon immer eine alu gabel mit disc aufnahme gehabt, nur verbaut ist die v brake. hat euer team denn keine disc aufnahme an der gabel. zumindest bis 2015 war es so.
nach dem urlaub werde ich mal schauen, ob ich noch was in carbón finde, oder ob ich mal bei orbea anfrage


----------



## ChrissiF (2. August 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> hallo chrissi, das neue mx team habe ich gesehen, interresant, da es keine sockel fuer die v brakes mehr hat. aber  eigentlich hat das team doch schon immer eine alu gabel mit disc aufnahme gehabt, nur verbaut ist die v brake. hat euer team denn keine disc aufnahme an der gabel. zumindest bis 2015 war es so.
> nach dem urlaub werde ich mal schauen, ob ich noch was in carbón finde, oder ob ich mal bei orbea anfrage


Doch, die Disc-Aufnahme haben wir auch. Aber bei der neuen sind halt die Sockel weg. Ich bin gespannt, falls du anfragst, ob das so einfach zu bekommen ist.


----------



## giant_r (8. September 2016)

mal eine kleines update zum stand der dinge.
neue anbauteile und restekiste geben inzwischen eigentlich alles her, was gebraucht wird, demnaechst mal wieder also fotos von den teilen.
wo es haengt, ist die gabel mit der nicht so haeufig vorhandenen bauhoehe von 34 cm.
bei orbea habe ich angefragt, bisher nicht wirklich mit einer befriedigenden antwort, aber das muss ich etwas ausfuehrlicher erlaeutern, wenn ich etwas mehr zeit habe.
falls also jemand noch einen tip hat fuer eine 33-34 cm bauende, leichte disc gabel, gerne an mich.
ps: die java als disc und v brake oder als only disc mit noch hoeherer bauhoehe aus ebay und ali kenne ich, finde es aber verwunderlich, dass sie das doppelte oder das dreifache von anderen carbongabeln auf ali kosten sollen, die qualitaetsmaessig auch nicht wirklich schlecht sind. nur eben nicht so hoch bauen.
alternativ hatte ich dann noch tatsaeclich schon mal uber eine spinner air nachgedacht, aber eigentlich will ich nicht wieder 1,5 kg aufs bike laden,.....


----------



## giant_r (23. September 2016)

hier gibt es mal wieder neuigkeiten.
seit gestern ist eine orbea team disc gabel bestellt, und angeblich soll sie in 14 tagen hier sein.
die geschichte dahinter:
_"achtung, es ist etwas laenger, wen das thema nicht interressiert, moege bitte hier einfach aufhoehren weiterzulesen, bzw,. mich hinterher nicht als laberer beschimpfen. ich denke aber einige interressiert es vieleicht schon._
ich hatte bei orbea direkt per mail angefragt, ob man die o.g. gabel einzeln beziehen koennte, wenn ja, was sie kosten und wiegen wuerde.
darauf die antwort, dass man mir dazu keine auskunft geben koennte und ich mich an meinen naechsten orbea haendler wenden solle, der mich gerne "beraten" wuerde, da ein umbau auf disc "beratungserforderlich" sei. eine 2. mail mit dem hinweis, dass ich bezueglich des umbaus keiner beratung beduerfe, sondern es mir lediglich um bezugsfaehigkeit, preis und gewicht gehen wuerde, kam nochmals der ratschlag mich im hiesigen orbea store "beraten" zu lassen.
also gut, daraufhin habe ich also erst mal eine mail mit meiner anfrage und dem hinweis, dass meine anfrage auf empfehlung von orbea an sie gehen sollte, an den hiesigen laden geschickt (barcelona ist gross und ich komme am laden nicht jeden tag vorbei) und 14 tage lang keine antwort bekommen. immer noch guten mutes bin ich dann also in person zum laden, um dort mein anliegen vorzutragen.
wie zu erwarten war die antwort des freundlichen verkaeufers, dass man mir weder zu preis, gewicht noch lieferbarkeit etwas sagen koenne, sondern dies bei orbea anfragen muesse. sobald man eine antwort haette wuerde man sich bei mir melden. nach 10 tagen hatte ich leider noch keine rueckmeldung, sodass ich nochmals im laden vorbei bin, um nachzufragen, ob es irgendwelche neuigkeiten geben wuerde.
laut aussage des freundlichen verkaeufers haette man just am selbigen tag (das ist in spanien immer so) endlich die rueckmeldung bekommen, dass man die gabel einzeln beziehen koennte, dies ca. 90 € kosten wuerde, man aber keine angabe zum gewicht machen koennte. aaaber der verkaeufer glaube selber nicht daran, dass die bestellung nachher tatsaechlich so reibungslos von statten gehen wuerde...
daraufhin und in ermangelung einer klaerung der gewichtsfrage habe ich mir etwas bedenkzeit ausgebeten, in der hoffnung zwischenzeitlich doch noch irgendwo fuendig zu werden. dies war bisher eben nicht der fall, sodass ich jetzt einfach gestern im laden mal ins blaue die gabel bestellt habe, in der hoffnung, dass sie letztendlich lieferbar ist und irgendwo im bereich von 600g liegen wird, dann waere es fuer mich noch ok.
heute auf meine e-mail anfrage hat man mir die bestellung bestaetigt und laut aussage von orbea soll sie wie bereits erwaehnt in 14 tagen hier sein. obs stimmt werde ich selbstverstaendlich berichten.
fortsetzung folgt......


----------



## track94 (23. September 2016)

Eine Geschichte aus dem Leben die so ja auch hätte in Deutschland spielen können.....obwohl man das ja doch eher den Südländer zuspricht.


----------



## giant_r (23. September 2016)

ja, passieren kann einem das sicher nicht nur im sueden, aber traurig finde ich echt, dass eine marke wie orbea (die sind nun nicht ganz klein und haben ziemlich tradition) nich in der lage ist mir das gewicht der gabel mitzuteilen. ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass sie das nicht selber wissen. da sind andere hersteller echt fitter und kundenfreundlicher.


----------



## giant_r (5. Oktober 2016)

so weiter gehts,....
erst das positive:
die gabel ist doch tatsaechlich schneller als erwartet angekommen. damit hatte ich ehrlich nicht gerechnet. sie hat mich nur 75e anstelle der 90e gekostet. auch das haette ich nicht gedacht.
aber dann das gewicht, sie wiegt 756g.
auch das haette ich nicht gedacht.
sie ist is standard, auch das haette ich nicht gedacht, da dachte ich wirklich, dass sie da jetzt pm dran haben.
fazit: doch erheblich schwerer als gedacht, veraltet, aber trotzdem werde ich sie einbauen. das zielgewicht von unter "siebenkommafuenf" werde ich jetzt wohl nicht schaffen, aber mal sehen, wo die wage am ende stehen bleibt.
fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## giant_r (22. Oktober 2016)

damit hier nicht soviel langeweile aufkommt und die meisten gerne bilder schauen, hier mal ein paar bilder von den ersten anbauteilen. es geht nur langsam, da ich gerade wenig zeit habe....
den gibt es hier ja oefter, demnaechst ohne eigenkuerzung, aber ans orbea soll etwas farbe




sb8 in 20x1.75


schwalbe leicht



gub gekuerzt auf 25 cm


 
kcnc 50mm in 31.8, da der lenker aus dem bestand kommt und der vorbau mit an die naechste groesse geht 


 
55 cm bestand 

￼


----------



## giant_r (25. Oktober 2016)

abflexen ja oder nein? 


 da ich den rahmen nicht lackieren will, wuerde ich dann einen gelben klebestreifen anbringen, um die rohstelle abzudecken.


----------



## Linipupini (25. Oktober 2016)

Nicht entfernen! da kannst du gut ein Rahmenschloss anschrauben, falls gewünscht.
Meikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (25. Oktober 2016)

Stabilitäts technisch gesehen kein Problem die Sockel zu entfernen. Sieht dann schon cleaner aus. 
Aber ein zurück gibt's dann auch nich mehr.


----------



## giant_r (25. Oktober 2016)

das mit dem schloss ist zwar gut, aber draussen stehenlassen koennen wir es hier in bcn eh nicht. nach ner stunde ist es weg....sind bestimmt 60g


----------



## giant_r (25. Oktober 2016)

zurueck muss es nicht, ich denke wenn meine beiden damit mal gefahren sein sollten, ist genug zeit ins land gegangen und rueckbau dann auf v brake glaube ich eher nicht, da ich denke, dass das teil dann beim restwert im wiederverkauf atraktiver ist als ein normales mx20


----------



## giant_r (16. November 2016)

die farbe ist noch frisch, sollte am ende noch etwas matter sein.
wie bereits gesagt will ich an eine komplette neulackierung nicht ran, so ist es fuer mich ein guter kompromiss, der auch noch 40g gespart hat.


----------



## cbert80 (18. November 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 547115 Anhang anzeigen 547116
> die farbe ist noch frisch, sollte am ende noch etwas matter sein.
> wie bereits gesagt will ich an eine komplette neulackierung nicht ran, so ist es fuer mich ein guter kompromiss, der auch noch 40g gespart hat.


Gut schaut's aus


----------



## giant_r (3. Dezember 2016)

noch ein paar teile und der stand des aufbaus



xt 9fach



kurbel von einen forumsteilnemer auf 125mm gekuerzt, aus dem bikemarkt



32 nw kettenblatt und noch etwas "abgespeckt"



wenig gewichtsersparnis, aber 103 statt 113mm



wellgo kc008, die finde ich fuers kinderrad klasse wegen der kompakten abmessung.



alt aber bewaehrt. von der passenden gripsshift habe ich gerade kein bild, 87 g und schaltet knackig wie am ersten tag.



juicy ultimate, ebenfalls aus dem bikemarkt, die zicken aber voellig rum, dazu demnaechst mehr, bzw bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob sie wirklich dran bleiben



140er ashima, wobei ich letztendlich vorne eine 160er verbaue, 20g mehr....






ich weiss, die wekstatt sollte ich mal wieder aufraeumen....
fazit die 9gaenge lassen sich schalten, trotz schon sehr heftigem schraeglauf. ich denke ich werde noch ein wenig mit der kettenlinie spielen, aber erst einmal muss ich mich um die bremse kuemmern.


----------



## hasp (6. Dezember 2016)

Mein Großer kommt von einerm Kubike 16 und braucht im Frühjahr einen neuen fahrbahren Untersatz.

Das Orbea ist ein Kandidat, insbesondere wegen der Scheibenbremse. Bei uns ist es ziemlich "hügelig" (Voralpen) und unser Großer fährt Touren bis zu 1500HM mit dem Nachläufer mit. Nächstes Jahr sollte er (wenn er denn mag) Teile des bergab Pensums selber fahren (geschleppt wird dann mit einem FollowMe).

So jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Welchen LRS bzw welche Nabe hast Du denn verbaut? 
Der Vergleich: an ein Kubike 20 Custom, müsste ich eine HS33 montieren und käme bei ca 8,1 kg raus.

Danke


----------



## giant_r (6. Dezember 2016)

ich habe einen lrs vom ali verbaut, der wiegt um 1330g, hat mich 130e gekostet.
nach deutschland ist der zoll billiger, ein forumsnutzer hat ihn gerade in rot fuer unter 110e bekommen.
bilder und link hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/laufradsatz-20-leicht-und-stabil.746877/#post-14107606
mein aufbau liegt bei 7,58 kg fertig mit pedalen. unser ku 16 wiegt 5,65 kg. da ist das orbea schon schwerer, aber ich wollte disc und mit 1.75 oder 1.95 auch halbwegs anstaendige reifenbreite. daher ist das gewicht fuer mich ok.


----------



## giant_r (6. Dezember 2016)

da ich jetzt eigentlich eh schon alles aufgezaehlt habe, hier der vollstaendigkeit halber die teileliste mit ausgangsgewichten und neuen gewichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (12. Dezember 2016)

so hier noch zwei bilder vom derzeitigen stand. eigentlich ist es fertig, sodass es unter den baum koennte, wenn sich denn die bremsen gescheit in der griffweite einstellen lassen wuerden. mal sehen, ob ich heute abend dazu komme etwas ausfuehrlicher das problem zu beschreiben. die griffgummis kommen erst dran, wenn das bremsenthema durch ist.


----------



## Linipupini (12. Dezember 2016)

Was ist das Problem mit den Bremsen? Bei mir haben sie doch gut funktioniert und die Hebelweite war auch gut eingestellt.
Gruss Meikel


----------



## giant_r (12. Dezember 2016)

problem ist leider ein sehr langer leerweg der hebel, wenn sie einigermassen weit weg stehen, funktionieren sie einwandfrei. fuer meinen sohn brauche ich sie aber recht nah am lenker. wenn ich sie dazu an der einstellschraube reindrehe, bleibt der leerweg der gleiche, aber am ende ueben sie keinen druck auf die scheibe aus. ich dachte, dass wuerde sich ueber die roten pad contact schrauben regeln lassen, aber da passiert an beiden bremsen ueberhaupt nichts. ich hab die dinger auch schon entlueftet und versucht was ueber den fuellstand zu regeln. leider hat das auch nichts gebracht. so weiss ich gerade nicht so recht, wie ich das in den griff bekomme. wenn alle stricke reissen, kommen andere bremsen dran.


----------



## Büscherammler (13. Dezember 2016)

Kannst noch probieren dickere Beläge/ Scheiben zu bekommen


----------



## giant_r (13. Dezember 2016)

yep, neue belaege sind schon bestellt, das ist meine letzte hoffnung, aber eigentlich stehen die belaege auch jetzt schon nahe an der scheibe.


----------



## hasp (13. Dezember 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> problem ist leider ein sehr langer leerweg der hebel, wenn sie einigermassen weit weg stehen, funktionieren sie einwandfrei. [...] wenn ich sie dazu an der einstellschraube reindrehe, bleibt der leerweg der gleiche, aber am ende ueben sie keinen druck auf die scheibe aus.


 
Ich hatte mal was Ähnliches an einer Magura ... kann es sein dass der GeberZylinder am Griff nicht mehr "richtig" tut - sprich nicht mehr ganz ausfährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (13. Dezember 2016)

ist eine moeglichkeit, aber gleich bei beiden hebeln? eher verwundert mich, dass die schraube fuer den kontaktpunkt einfach fuer garnichts taugt (allerdings auch an beiden hebeln)


----------



## Linipupini (13. Dezember 2016)

Hola Ruedi,
Encara tinc alguns fragments de l'Últim, però no sé el que he de mirar.
El que després pugui enviar.
La seva adreça Encara tinc.
Meikel


----------



## giant_r (13. Dezember 2016)

google translate,
hallo meikel, ich bin mir nicht sicher, was ich brauche koennte, was hast du denn noch?


----------



## Linipupini (13. Dezember 2016)

giant_r schrieb:


> google translate,
> hallo meikel, ich bin mir nicht sicher, was ich brauche koennte, was hast du denn noch?


ich schaue heute Abend


----------



## Linipupini (13. Dezember 2016)

Hier das, ohne Bremssattel.


----------



## giant_r (13. Dezember 2016)

ich habe eben mal den griff der vorderbremse rausgeschraubt,
das dichtungsteil an der schraube ist total zerfleddert.
kannst du mal schauen, ob an den beiden geberzylinden diese gummiteile zufaellig dran sind?


----------



## Linipupini (13. Dezember 2016)

Definitiv nicht! 
Schade


----------



## giant_r (18. Januar 2017)

der vorlaeufige endzustandsbericht,
nachdem sich die sache mit dem zu langen leerweg bei der juicy ultimate einfach nicht beheben liess, habe ich letztendlich eine hygia usagi verbaut. meiner meinung nach eine super bremse, an meinen raedern erprobt. griffweite und druckpunkt lassen sich sehr gut auch fuer kinderhaende einstellen und beim gewicht liegt sie ziemlich gleich mit der ultimate. die dosierbarkeit finde ich auch angenehmer.
fazit, gegenueber dem original bike ist es 2,8 kg leichter. 400g waeren bei der gabel noch mal drin, wenn ich eine bezahlbare mit passender einbauhoehe finden wuerde, aber mit dem gewicht von knapp unter 7,6 kg mit pedalen bin ich letztendlich ganz zufrieden. alles weitere muss sich dann mal im gebrauch zeigen.


----------



## Surtre (19. Januar 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> gabel [...] mit passender einbauhoehe


Zur Sicherheit: Hast Du die EBH der Gabel mal nachgemessen? Ich bekommen die Datenblattangabe nicht mit der Rahmengeo verheiratet. (Das kann aber auch an der Uhrzeit liegen.)


----------



## giant_r (19. Januar 2017)

habe ich, sowohl die mx dirt stahlgabel, als auch die neue alugabel vom team disc bauen 34 cm hoch.
auf ali gibt es einen haufen carbongabeln, die zwischen 29 und 30 hoch bauen, auch zu annehmbaren preisen.
in 34 cm leider nicht. die alternativen, die ich in alu gefunden habe, waren auch nur suboptimal.
deshalb bin ich letztendlich bei der team disc gabel geblieben.
jetzt soll er erst mal damit fahren und dann schauen wir mal weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (19. Januar 2017)

Na das schaut doch sehr gut aus!
Was spricht gegen die Chinagabel mit einer verminderten Einbauhöhe von 4cm?? Das passt doch dann auch sehr gut. Tretlager senkt sich ja auch nicht 4cm ab!
Gewicht ist aber doch auch so ok!
Meikel


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Januar 2017)

Cooles Teil, da wird sich Dein Filius aber freuen!
Aber meinst Du nicht daß die 160mm Bremsscheibe vorne ein bisschen viel für die 20-Zöller sind?


----------



## Linipupini (19. Januar 2017)

140mm reicht völlig aus!


----------



## Surtre (19. Januar 2017)

Hat die Gabel denn eine IS-Aufnahme mit -20?


----------



## giant_r (19. Januar 2017)

@Linipupini : ja gewicht ist fuer mich auch noch ok, daher bleibt es auch erst mal so, da mir die 4cm geometrieveraenderung auch ohne winkel zu berechnen doch zu viel erscheint.
@Hammer-Ali: 140er scheibe waere sicher ausreichend, aber das problem war einfach, dass die neue mx team gabel auch noch immer
fuer is standard gedacht ist. und da ist der einfachste standardadapter halt der von is160 auf pm 160.
den hatte ich noch hier liegen und deshalb habe ich den drangeschraubt. einen -20 mm is auf pm adapter zu suchen war es mir dann nicht wert.
@Surtre siehe oben.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Januar 2017)

Es gibt auch Adapter von IS160 auf PM140, aber solange der Filius nicht in einer Tour Überschläge produziert kannste es natürlich auch so lassen.. ^^


----------



## giant_r (19. Januar 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Adapter von IS160 auf PM140, aber solange der Filius nicht in einer Tour Überschläge produziert kannste es natürlich auch so lassen.. ^^


ja wie gesagt, war es mir das aber nicht wert, den noch zu suchen.  die sachen hier in spanien zu bekommen ist aber manchmal nicht so einfach, bzw wenn ich es mir aus deutschland schicken lassen muss, ist der versandpreis oft unverhaeltnismaessig hoch.
falls du einen link zum passenden adapter hast, kannst du ihn aber gerne mal schicken.
by the way @Surtre du bist doch sicher inzwischen auch schon an der planung fuer das 20" wann bekommen wir da was zu sehen?


----------



## Surtre (19. Januar 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> by the way @Surtre du bist doch sicher inzwischen auch schon an der planung fuer das 20" wann bekommen wir da was zu sehen?


 Das wird vermutlich noch dauern. (Sage ich jetzt und in kürzester Zeit trudeln ganz viele Teile ins Haus. )
Bis auf ein paar wenige Details in Form von Restekistenteilen habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt. Wenn ich die Entscheidung zwischen 20"-Rad und 24"-Vpace aka 20"-Twentyniner als Waldrad getroffen habe, werde ich aktiv. Mal sehen, ob ein Schnäppchen den Prozess beschleunigt.
Danke jedenfalls für den Thread @giant_r , dein Aufbau hat das Orbea bei uns attraktiv gemacht.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Januar 2017)

Tektro bietet meines Wissens u.a. solch einen Adapter an. Nen Link hab ich momentan nicht.
Über die spanische Bucht läuft nicht soviel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Januar 2017)

Habe übrigens selber liebevoll ein Fahrrad für meine Tochter aufgebaut, ist allerdings kein Mountainbike sondern ein altes Klapprad. 
Mit Umbau von 20" auf 22" und von Singlespeed auf Automatix.
Ist ne ganz andere Nummer vom Aufbau her gewesen als das was Du uns hier präsentierst. 
Hatte mir auch schon überlegt dafür den Fred aufzumachen,  aber ich denke die Meisten interessieren sich nicht dafür oder schlagen die Hände über den Kopp zusammen.. ^^


----------



## giant_r (19. Januar 2017)

@Surtre ich bin auf jedenfall wieder gespannt, egal was es letztendlich wird. potenzial ist im orbea sicher drin und mir gefaellt es eigentlich auch wirklich gut.
wenn ich aber gekonnt haette, haette ich am liebsten ein commençal ramones aus ca. 2013 genommen, das gab es auch als mit disc rahmen und sollte von hause aus noch etwas leichter sein. aber da war einfach nichts zu kriegen.
mal sehen, auch wenn es jetzt erst mal wieder eine zeit dauern sollte, ich ueberlege aber ja, ob wir mit dem 20"er jetzt das 24"er ueberspringen koennen und direkt auf ein 26"er umsteigen koennten. da haette ich dann auch noch mehr teile rumliegen. locke tirol hatte ja ein 26"er vpace im angebot, da zuckte es schon in den fingern, aber letztendlich sagt die vernunft erst mal warten was ueberhaupt wird. evtl hat er ja in 2 jahren ueberhaupt keinen bock mehr auf biken.....
@Hammer-Ali zeig ruhig mal her, nette aufbauten schauen die meisten hier doch gerne, egal ob jetzt mtb oder klapprad, es geht ja auch um kinderbikes.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Januar 2017)

Mal schauen. Hab gerade zumindest mal ein paar Fotos im SCHNEE (da wirste neidisch, wah?) vom Fahrrad meiner Tochter geschossen.. ^^


----------



## giant_r (19. Januar 2017)

wegen schnee muss ich nicht neidisch werden, dass ist ja das gute hier sonne am strand und in einer stunde bin ich in den bergen und da liegt schnee,
aber auch hier ist es gerade eher ziemlich kalt und es sollte eigentlich diese woche auch in barcelona schneien.
so wie es aussieht hat der wettermann sich da aber mal wieder geirrt.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Januar 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> wegen schnee muss ich nicht neidisch werden, dass ist ja das gute hier sonne am strand und in einer stunde bin ich in den bergen und da liegt schnee,
> aber auch hier ist es gerade eher ziemlich kalt und es sollte eigentlich diese woche auch in barcelona schneien.
> so wie es aussieht hat der wettermann sich da aber mal wieder geirrt.


War ja auch nicht ernst gemeint.. ^^
Die Sierra Nevada ist mehr als ne Stunde von Barcelona entfernt, aber bei Euch sind im Umland sicher auch andere näher gelegenen Berge.
Ich fahr übrigens regelmäßig im März mit dem RR in der Sierra Nevada.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (19. Januar 2017)

War ja auch eher neidisch gemeint.. ^^
Mit den Bergen meinst Du aber nicht die Sierra Nevada, die sind ja glaub ich schon ein bisschen weiter entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (19. Januar 2017)

sierra nevada nein,... pyrenaeen heissen unsere berge......


----------



## MrHyde (19. Januar 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Entscheidung zwischen 20"-Rad und 24"-Vpace aka 20"-Twentyniner als Waldrad getroffen habe, werde ich aktiv.


Also hier mit dem Schnee und Eis ist ja das 20" beim 123cm-Kollege plötzlich wieder sehr gefragt. Insgesamt eigentlich. Er macht mehr Quatsch mit dem Rad, fährt spielerisch und sitzt lässiger drauf als auf seinem 24" Kubike.


----------



## Surtre (1. Februar 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> ...muesste ich doch eigentlich ein 9fach schaltwerk mit einen 10er schaltgriff als 10fach betreiben koennen, oder?


Der Vollständigkeit halber, auch wenn Du SRAM verbaut hast: Mit dem richtigen Schalthebel funktioniert das rein mit Shimanoteilen. Die Road-10fach-Flatbarschalthebel arbeiten mit dem gleichen Übersetzungverhältnis zum Schaltwerk, wie bei 9fach und sind entsprechend feiner gerastert.


----------



## hasp (20. März 2017)

So dann will ich auch mal ...

Erstmal vielen Dank an giant_r für die Idee und die Entscheidungshilfe beim LRS.

Die Geschichte: Mein Großer kommt von einerm (minimla getuntem) 16er Kubike und fährt mittels FollowMe oder Trailer auch mal größere Runden (50km, 1500hm) bei uns in den bayrischen Voralpen mit. Radfahren kann er seit er laufen kann (wie die meisten Kids hier) sein Kokua Laufrad hat er mit 2 Tagen bekommen (gefahren ist er erst mit 1 1/2  ) und sein Kubike zum 3ten Geburtstag. Zum 5ten sollte was Neues her.

Anfroderungen waren: gute bis sehr gute Bremse, Leicht und im Idealfall vom Händler meines Vertrauens.
Warum ...
... Scheibenbremse - wenn ich ihn als Papa schon hochzerre, dann würde ich ihn gerne "oben" auch auskuppeln
... "Leicht" damit er Spaß dran hat
... Lokaler Händler - weil die nicht aussterben sollen

Ich war schon drauf und dran Punkt 1 und 3 zu verletzen und das nächste Kubike zu kaufen als ginat_r mit seinem Thread um die Ecke kam ... Boa perfekt, Scheibe, Leicht und mein Händler des Vertrauens hat Orbeas - BINGO.
Kurz mit ihm gesprochen ... Klar kein Problem, ich besorge den Laufradsatz, wir beide gehen durch den Fundus und sein Lehrling baut das Bike auf.

Gesagt getan: Orbea MX20, Bremse Shimano Deore 180 und 160er Scheibe, 9fach XT, alter MonkeyBar Carbon Lenker (der war eingerissen und musste eh soweit gekürzt werden dass ich ihn nicht mehr gefahren hätte) Ergebnis: 9010kg zu einem bezahlbaren Preis (mein Dealer hatte mir die abgebauten Teile nicht berechnet) ....

Hmm ... ÜBER 9kg ... das geht gar nicht, also nochmal ab in den Keller und ins Netz und nochmal ein paar Dinge getauscht ...
... Scheiben (160 und 140) -120gr
... Schläuche -110gr
... China "Kaktus" Pedale -80gr
... China AEST Schnellspannergr -40gr
... China Spider Sattel (gekürzt) -80gr
... Sattelstütze (gekürzt) -130gr
... Schaumstoffgriffe (gekürzt) -50gr
Unterm Strich 8400 gr gradaus .... sehr schön

Kosten vs. Vernunft: LRS 100€, Bike 350€, Teile 100€ plus Reste aus dem Keller
Das Rad wird von zwei Kindern á 2 Jahre gefahren und dann verkauft. Ich gehe davon aus dass wenn es einigermaßen in Schuss ist das es noch 250€ erlöst, also fährt ein Kind pro Jahr für rund 50€ und hat (hoffentlich) Spaß dran. Das ist es mir wert ...

Optisch gefällt es der Mama, dem Papa und dem Opa und hoofentlich dem Filius - der bekommt es erst zum Geburtstag im April.


----------



## giant_r (20. März 2017)

sieht wirklich schick aus.
wo noch etwas tuning-potential drin stecken wuerde, kann man ja ganz gut sehen, wenn man beide bikes vergleicht.
zeigt auch, dass beim orbea auch mit "seriennahem" tuning schoenes rauskommen kann. das du da als basis direkt ein mx team hattest, machst sich positiv bemerkbar. bin gespannt wie es hier weiter geht, denn es sind ja gerade noch ein paar orbea umbauten in planung.
euch jedenfalls viel spass mit dem teil.


----------



## giant_r (20. März 2017)

noch eine frage, hast su die original kenda sb8 con team mal gewogen und ist es die faltversion?


----------



## ChrissiF (25. März 2017)

Dann hänge ich mich hier auch dran und zeige unser MX20 Team mal. Nachdem es ein Jahr von der Großen gefahren wurde hab ich noch ein bisschen abgespeckt. Wir sind bei 7,7kg einschließlich Pedale, Klingel, Stecklichter und Ständer (Auf den Bildern teilweise noch nicht montiert, aber mitgewogen).
Getauscht wurden:
- LRS von Herrn Fischer
- Schwalbe Mow Joes
- Schwalbe SV6a
- Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze von @Bens_Papa
- Aheadkappe Sixpack
- Tektro RX6
- Esi Racers Edge (die Originalen waren zu dick, werden evtl. noch gelb)
- neue Bremszüge und Hüllen
- AEST Magnesium Pedale
- Webster Eclat Sattel

Das Schaltwerk gefällt mir nicht wirklich, aber es tut was es soll und lässt sich leicht schalten. Deshalb bleibt es dran. Eine leichtere, bezahlbare und optisch schöne Kurbel habe ich nicht gefunden. Sonst hätte ich die auch noch getauscht.

Würde ich nochmal anfangen, hätte ich wohl auf Scheibenbremsen umgestellt, aber das habe ich mir, als ich angefangen habe, noch nicht zugetraut.
mit dem Gewicht und den neuen Mini V-Brakes bin ich aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden.

LG Christina


----------



## KIV (27. März 2017)

Sehr cool, gefällt mir.
Das Schaltwerk finde ich nicht so schrecklich, und hin-und-wieder fällt das Rad da vielleicht auch mal drauf...

Die Bremsgriffe würde ich noch höher drehen, die Kinder greifen mit der hohen Front ja eher "von hinten" als "von oben".


----------



## giant_r (27. März 2017)

hallo christina,
schoen geworden der fast-zwillingsbruder, und gewichtsmaessig ja auch aehnlich. so wie es aussieht, scheint dein nachwuchs ja auch ziemlich kurze finger zu haben, da kann ich dann aus erfahrung sagen, dass das in deinem anderen faden beschriebene v-brake problem mit den disc-bremsen auch nicht ganz ohne ist, da es dann auch nicht so leicht ist eine zu finden, die richtig funktioniert, wenn sie sehr sehr nah an den lenker soll...
geschmackssache, aber was mir nicht gefaellt ist die anbauleuchte, ich weiss, vermutlich aber mit stvo zulassung, aber da finde ich die silicon-anbau-led-lichter echt schoener und dezenter, und auch da gibt es welche, die eigentlich genauso hell leuchten.

was hast du da fuer einen sattel verbaut?
jedenfalls viel spass beim fahren


----------



## ChrissiF (27. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Sehr cool, gefällt mir.
> Das Schaltwerk finde ich nicht so schrecklich, und hin-und-wieder fällt das Rad da vielleicht auch mal drauf...
> 
> Die Bremsgriffe würde ich noch höher drehen, die Kinder greifen mit der hohen Front ja eher "von hinten" als "von oben".


Da könntest du recht haben, aber er bekommt es erst nächste Woche zum Geburtstag, deshalb wollte ich ihn noch nicht zu viel probieren und fahren lassen. Die Stelle ich dann ein, wenn es ihm dann tatsächlich gehört. ;-)


giant_r schrieb:


> hallo christina,
> schoen geworden der fast-zwillingsbruder, und gewichtsmaessig ja auch aehnlich. so wie es aussieht, scheint dein nachwuchs ja auch ziemlich kurze finger zu haben, da kann ich dann aus erfahrung sagen, dass das in deinem anderen faden beschriebene v-brake problem mit den disc-bremsen auch nicht ganz ohne ist, da es dann auch nicht so leicht ist eine zu finden, die richtig funktioniert, wenn sie sehr sehr nah an den lenker soll...
> geschmackssache, aber was mir nicht gefaellt ist die anbauleuchte, ich weiss, vermutlich aber mit stvo zulassung, aber da finde ich die silicon-anbau-led-lichter echt schoener und dezenter, und auch da gibt es welche, die eigentlich genauso hell leuchten.
> 
> ...


Danke! Sattel ist ein Webster Eclat. Den fahren beide Kids schon seit einem Jahr, eigentlich knüppelhart, aber die Kids lieben ihn und der von Robin ist einfach noch zu groß. 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele mit der Leuchte, ich finde die potthässlich. ;-) Hast du einen Tipp für eine schöne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (27. März 2017)

also schoen sind die auch nicht und auch auf die gefahr hin hier gleich erschlagen zu werden, ich habe inzwischen an 4 bikes die ganz einfachen vom lidl dran, die gibt es immer mal wieder fuer um 4 € das paar und sind super unauffaellig. gerade das hintere, direkt oberhalb der sattelklemme faellt wenig auf. ich fahre im winter (der allerdings bei uns kuerzer ist als bei euch) viel mit dem licht und in der stadt ist es echt ok. und mit der lebensdauer der baterien bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. 
da ich gerade kein anderes foto gefunden habe hier ein youtube link zu den teilen


----------



## scorpi11 (8. März 2019)

Ein paar Seiten vorher stand geschrieben, dass man die Kassette nicht so einfach abbauen kann. Gibt es Details hierzu? Auf einem Bild sah ich, dass dort wohl der übliche Abschlussring fehlt in den man den Abzieher steckt.


----------



## giant_r (8. März 2019)

ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht was du meinst, das ist ein sieben-fach schraubkranz. da fehlt kein abschlussring.
um den kranz zu entfernen benötigt man schlicht und einfach ein anderes werkzeug als für aufsteckkraenze zb. 9 oder 10 fach.
das steht auch auf der ersten seite so.
beim mx team neueren datums sollte aber eh ein steckkranz 8-11fach kompatibel verbaut sein, falls du deswegen fragst


----------



## scorpi11 (9. März 2019)

Ah, das ist im Bild gar keine Kassette sondern Schraubkranz. Alles klar.


----------



## scorpi11 (9. März 2019)

Wie lang ist eigentlich der Käfig des Schaltwerks? Ein RD-M4000 wiegt angeblich nur 253g, allerdings hat das einen langen Käfig. Da bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie das aussieht oder ob das andere Nachteile hat. Das beim Team ab Werk verbaute RD-M310 gibts ja auch mir kurzem Käfig.


----------



## wombel74 (9. März 2019)

Das sieht mit den langen Käfig sehr bescheiden aus, original ist bei uns das RD-T3000 verbaut und das schleift fast auf dem Boden. Es wird wohl gegen ein Sora RD-R3000 gs getauscht.


----------



## scorpi11 (9. März 2019)

Danke. Aktuell scheint es günstige, halbwegs leichte Schalterei mit kurzem Käfig tatsächlich nur im Road-Bereich zu geben. Das R3000 hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm.

Ich bin nur vorsichtig, weil ich über Kettenabwürfe beim Rückwärtskurbeln las und würde gerne vermeiden, dass ich mir mit einem zu kurzen Käfig evtl. Ärger einhandle.

Laut 



 liegt ein RD-3400 SS bei 245 Gramm, das wäre auch ein Kanditat.


----------



## Tonar (18. Mai 2019)

So nun ich....
Ausgangsbasis war ein hellblaues ORBEA MX20 XC das ich sehr günstig ergattert habe.
  

Teileliste: Gabel         - RST First Air                                    
Reifen        - Schwalbe Little Joe
               Kurbel        - BCD 104 Kania Bikes 
Schlauch  - Schwalbe Extralight
               Kettenblatt  - Narrow Wide 32T
               Schaltung  - Zee 10fach
               Laufradsatz - RT (Ali)
               Kassette    - PG 970    9fach
Sattel         - Spider Ultra
               Trigger      - SRAM X5 9fach
               Vorbau        - KRSEC (Ali)                                  
               Pedale        - Promend Road
Bremsen     - Magura MT2
               Scheiben     - ASHIMA 140/160

Die erste Probefahrt war super, der Junior ist glücklich.
Vielen Dank an das Forum für die Hilfe und Inspiration und an das Team vom Freakstore.


----------



## giant_r (19. Mai 2019)

ist wirklich schoen geworden. mit der lackierung/klebung? hast du dir ja auch einiges an arbeit gemacht.
endgewicht?
viel spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tonar (20. Mai 2019)

Ja die Lackierung und das erstellen der Decals war gar nicht so einfach wie ich erhofft habe. Plotten funktionierte nicht da die Konturen zu klein sind und Wasserschiebefolie ist nicht so flexibel wie ich dachte also blieb nur auf Stickerfolie drucken.
Letztendlich bin ich aber ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. War ein schönes Projekt bei dem ich eine Menge dazu gelernt habe (habe noch nie an einem Fahrrad geschraubt oder Lackiert).
Gewicht 8,9kg lt. Personenwaage. Eine Kofferwaage muss ich mir noch zulegen. Ich habe es eigentlich etwas leichter angestrebt aber Junior wollte unbedingt eine Federgabel. Ich bin auch wirklich erstaunt wie gut sie bei dem Fliegengewicht anspricht.


----------



## Zombie025 (16. April 2020)

Hallo, 
ich konnte auch ein 20MX für meinen Filius ergattern und schau gerade nach Leichtbaualternativen.
Das Thema Gabel beschäftigt mich, ich hab jetzt bei Ali eine Climbing bike Gabel (die Übersetzungen sind göttlich) gefunden, die lt. Beschreibung 34cm Einbauhöhe hat:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3284...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Kennt die jemand, würde die passen? Mir gefällt natürlich der PM-Standard und 480g, wenn´s denn stimmt, sind nicht schlecht.


----------



## giant_r (16. April 2020)

kennen tue ich die gabel nicht, aber wenn die masse stimmen, dann sollte sie passen.
an deiner stelle wuerde ich auch mal noch fragen 
wie breit sie oben ist, um zu wissen welche reifen du rein bekommst.


----------



## mwcycles (16. April 2020)

Ja, passt, Reifenfreiheit nicht üppig, aber ausreichend, hatte dann 20x2.125 verbaut.


----------



## Zombie025 (16. April 2020)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1019690
> 
> Ja, passt, Reifenfreiheit nicht üppig, aber ausreichend, hatte dann 20x2.125 verbaut.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1019691


Vielen Dank, hast du zufällig gewogen bzw kannst du beurteilen, ob die Gewichtsangabe ungefähr stimmt?


----------



## mwcycles (16. April 2020)

Nein, gewogen habe ich sie nicht, könnte aber hinkommen, vielleicht etwas schwerer, aber unzerstörbar, im Carbonschaft ist noch ein Alurohr - ich brauchte einen Expander für 1".
Verarbeitung eher mässig, ich musste die Bremsaunahme nacharbeiten, damit sie genug Platz für die Scheibe lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHyde (17. April 2020)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr diese 20" Gabel in Vollcarbon beim Ali geordert, wiegt praktisch gar nichts, aber habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht wiedergefunden. War als 24er Gabel inseriert, ist aber eine 20er, vielleicht findet jemand sie wieder mit dem Bild:




P.S: wiegt natürlich nicht nichts, sondern 370 Gramm


----------

